

Anandtech's Apple iPad 2 Review - The Only Review You Need - pathik
http://www.anandtech.com/show/4225/the-ipad-2-review/

======
junklight
And how is this the only review I will ever need?

Someone who clearly wants a laptop and not an ipad?

For me it hasn't replaced my laptop - I moved to an 11" air for that. The ipad
replaces all the other stuff that filled my office and my bags when traveling:
a great big stack of books for pleasure, work and reference. It freed me from
my desk for all that 'catch up' reading to keep on top of the things I need to
know about. It provides some good casual games (I barely have time to become
good at anything so "toys" are more what I am after). Its got some cool stuff
to play with with my children. It has some great synths (most of my actual
synths are now in storage pending sale). I do some work on it - writing
presentations , ssh etc. It turns out that watching videos in bed in hotel
rooms is use case i would never have imagined. it's great for showing other
people my pictures and videos. It's a constantly present reference source:
wikipedia and IMDb and a dictionary etc etc etc,

It's not a laptop it's an other thing.

~~~
msg
It's just a 20 page review of the iPad 2. I missed the extra pages, first
time.

The title is implying only that no iPad 2 review could be as complete as this
one, so other reviews are redundant and not worth reading.

------
aw3c2
Please do not editorialise titles like this.

~~~
junklight
_looks at my rant elsewhere on the page_

 _looks at this succinct post that gets right to the point_

 _learns a lesson_

------
zdw
Print view: <http://www.anandtech.com/print/4225/the-ipad-2-review/>

I really like Anand's coverage here, especially the 3 different perspectives
from different editors at the end. Tablets are a new paradigm of both use and
interaction, slotting them in when you're already used to laptop/desktop/phone
can be a bit difficult.

I find the iPad to be useful in places where a laptop is too heavy in terms of
interaction commitment, but a phone isn't big enough.

------
dr_
"If it weren't for the fact that the iPad 3 is likely 12 months away with
another set of similarly impressive upgrades I'd recommend all iPad users
upgrade to the 2nd generation model."

Huh? But couldn't that be said of almost every iPad or iPhone or even any
other tech product just about every year?

I personally never kept the first iPad because, even though it was a fun
product to use, I really didn't have a need for it. I knew I'd need a new
laptop though and the 11" Air has been fantastic for me in that role.

I wouldn't mind having a larger touch screen device, but not something as
large as the current iPad. A 7" iPad - maybe, but preferably a larger screen
iPhone, that would really do the job.

~~~
mikeryan
_Huh? But couldn't that be said of almost every iPad or iPhone or even any
other tech product just about every year?_

Yes, but there are outstanding rumors that the iPad3 is what they wanted the
iPad 2 to be but couldn't due to some technical issues. So the current "iPad2"
is actually a bit of a stopgap release to get something out on their normal
cycle.

Source: [http://www.cultofmac.com/apple-staffer-ipad-3-is-the-one-
to-...](http://www.cultofmac.com/apple-staffer-ipad-3-is-the-one-to-make-a-
song-dance-about/84275)

------
jhugg
I stopped reading at, "I don't put too much weight in Apple's iPad app
advantage."

Sadly, that was in the last paragraph.

------
davidjhall
Great article and excellent advice for those burned by Apple's cycles:

"If it weren't for the fact that the iPad 3 is likely 12 months away with
another set of similarly impressive upgrades I'd recommend all iPad users
upgrade to the 2nd generation model.

I find that with Apple products you have to pick an upgrade cadence and firmly
stick to it. In the Mac world it's difficult but not too hard to stick to.
Upgrading yearly never makes financial sense so usually putting yourself on a
2 - 3 year cycle for the biggest upgraders usually works. "

~~~
ugh
How can you possibly be burned by Apple’s iPad/iPod/iPhone update cycles?
There will be new ones every year, like clockwork. I find other manufacturers
to be much more confusing and unpredictable.

Isn’t it always the case with consumer electronics – especially everything
with a CPU in it – that new, better and cheaper stuff will come out while you
still use the device? That’s just normal.

~~~
wonderzombie
"How can you possibly be burned by Apple’s iPad/iPod/iPhone update cycles?
There will be new ones every year, like clockwork. I find other manufacturers
to be much more confusing and unpredictable."

Yes! I suppose an alternative is to wait infinitely for an infinitely better
device. :)

"Isn’t it always the case with consumer electronics – especially everything
with a CPU in it – that new, better and cheaper stuff will come out while you
still use the device?"

I'd hazard a guess that Apple's predictable release schedule puts this fact
front-and-center, which makes it more difficult to ignore when you're
considering a purchase. Who knows when the next Motorola Xoom 2 is coming out,
if ever?

------
kqueue
The only review I need that has ads everywhere on the page, and is trying to
advertise the link to bring in more traffic.

